# 2.0T Intake Manifold Flap problem



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

Had a code today that made my car idle like poo.
Details here Help needed please - Idle oscillating 
VCDS scan:
*008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*
Then...

_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_
...I had a look at the Ross-Tech Wiki pages for DTC P2004:
ref.: Ross-Tech Wiki P2004 / 008196 
-------------------
18436/P2004/008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open
Possible Solutions
* Check Intake Manifold Flap
o Use Output Test
o Perform Basic Setting (Switch Ignition OFF between Output Test and Basic Setting) 
Special Notes
* When found in Engine: 2.0l TFSI
o Perform Basic Setting.
o Check TPL 2016420 (RoW)
+ Check Engine Control Module Software Version, if necessary perform Update.
+ Replace Intake Manifold Runner (V157) with updated part. 
-----------------------------
I tried performing the Basic Settings per Ross-Tech's instructions and this is what I got:










Anybody had the same issue???








Any info welcome


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Yup, you can clear it or get the dealer to reflash the canbus ecm that control the rumble/tumble flap. That may work, it did on mine only to return as soft codes a week later. My car is under warranty so the replaced the flap assembly, motor and the the little brain that controls it.


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*

As it turns out, I have the latest software revision (8P0 907 115B version 0080) so software is not the issue.
I have to replace the intake manifold runner flap motor, part# 06F 133 482 (car is out of warranty, cost is 365$CDN at dealer).
BTW I verified and part# is the exact same on 2006 GTIs and Audi A3s.


----------



## ShannonElizabeth1976 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T Intake Manifold Flap problem (A3xB)*

I had my 2009 GLI for one day and the check engine light came on. They had to order a new intake manifold from California and keep my car a week while I waited impatiently for the part to arrive... it was fixed and the engine light has stayed off. Best of luck!


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T Intake Manifold Flap problem (ShannonElizabeth1976)*

Obviously like anybody having car problems I hope to find a solution ASAP to the issue, then stay out of problems for good.
The biggest problem I have when getting multiple codes out of VAG-COM is in interpretation, but I guess being able to interpret the data accurately is what makes the difference between an amateur and a pro when using diagnostics tools. Unfortunately it seems right now I am more of an amateur: I cannot understand what is going on.
Today's codes are different from yesterday's, killing every bit of confidence I had built into my previous diagnosis; I've posted them here (06-06-2009): DTCs galore 
-------------------------------
001287 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected.
P0507 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
008825 - Leak in Air Intake System
P2279 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected
P0303 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle
P2187 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
-------------------------------


----------



## remoooo (Feb 10, 2009)

I had two codes : P2008 and P2015.
I've purchased that Intake Flap Motor from genuinevwaudiparts and installed it today. so after 30 minutes MIL comes back. Scan shows P2004 now







( what is wrong with that flapper how to get rid of that stupid issue. I'm out of warranty


----------



## carstenhjorth (Oct 5, 2012)

Did you ever solve this issue? I have the same problem in my 05 GTI.

Regards from Denmark


----------

